# Im thinking about starting a Christian bookstore: any ideas?



## alwaysreforming (Dec 3, 2004)

My brother and I are considering opening up a Christian bookstore (with an emphasis on Reformed/Theological books).

Does anyone have any idea whether or not this could be a good idea? It would probably be in the Orlando area. My primary hesitation is I was reading a bulletin board online by other Christian bookstore owners and they were lamenting how their profits have decreased in recent years due to the fact that publishers are now bypassing the independent Christian bookstore owners and sell directly to the consumer. They also said that the fact that WalMart, Costco, etc. carry the "Best Sellers" eats away at their sales/profits.

I think because of the above, I have decided that it would most likely be an unprofitable venture; however, I haven't thrown out the idea because I think it would be both interesting and serve a real need (turning people on to spiritual meat instead of junk food.) Also, I could perhaps increase profits by having a Cafe inside.

Any advice, tips, warnings, etc?

[Edited on 3-12-2004 by alwaysreforming]


----------



## john_Mark (Dec 3, 2004)

I have a friend who owns a Christian bookstore. I will see if I can get him to come here or atleast relay some info through me. It's not easy and I think it's been a year since he's been open and they are barely breaking even.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 3, 2004)

If you want to profit from reformed book sales, then you better go the online route. Otherwise you won't generate enough regional sales to stay in business as a local book store. There just isn't enough interest in local areas to maintain a steady income for the most part.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2004)

An online Reformed book store may be easier to get started than the traditional come-in-and-browse book store but either way you will probably need some serious capital. 

You might want to think about how specialized you want to get. Are you thinking of antiquarian literature in the vein of David Lachman? Republications or facsmile copies in the vein of Still Water Revival Books or Sowers Seed Reprints? Modern mass-produced Reformed literature in the vein of Presbyterian & Reformed Publications or Reformation Heritage Books? There are different routes you can take depending on your focus and the means that you have available. 

If I was independently wealthy, being a Reformed bookseller might be my ideal vocation. But if you pursue your dreams, with God's blessing, anything is possible!


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, Guys, for your responses so far. 

And Andrew, yes, I was think of the more "popular" mass-produced Reformed stuff such as P&R. My desire is to bring not just the Reformation, but all good theological stuff to the masses. 
Basically, just a "Christian" bookstore, but instead of stocking drivel, I'd have books that were sound. What I DON'T want to have is: cups, keychains, pictures, "Gift sets", candy, figurines, plaques, etc.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2004)

Cool!

What? No gimmicks? You sound like a Puritan!


----------



## Craig (Dec 3, 2004)

I am not sure how much moolah you guys have...but a good idea would involve incorporating a cafe/bar...also, I wouldn't make it just a Reformed bookstore...I would make it a good all around literature store. 

I've got several more ideas, as this is something my wife and I would like to do in the next 10 years or so...but anyways, if you just want to do Reformed stuff, go with online.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 3, 2004)

I worked at a Christian bookstore in Indianapolis for about 8 years. We went from a dinky little store front store to a Parable Store in that time. A Parable Store is a classification that says you do the 7 figure thing. Believe it or not , it was the Key chains, pictures, plaques, t-shirts, kids-section, music and video section, greeting cards, church supplies, and Bibles that brought in the most money. Christians are gift giving people so if you want to succeed you need to become a Christian hallmark so to speak. Most people know about the discount online market. Books do sell but only the ones that TV evangelist's promote and a few classics.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Dec 3, 2004)

I suspect that if you want to make money in a Chrisitan bookstore you're going to have to appeal to a general Christian audiance both by your book selection, and your "driviel". However, if you also specialize in Reformed books, you'll probably get reformed people coming from miles around. 

FYI-In Grand Rapids, Michigan, 2.5 hours west of where I live there are a few large Christian books stores. All of the sell New AND Used Christian books. One is Reformed. People come from miles around to visit them, because they'll often have what others don't. If you're serious about this, as well as carrying a good selection of reformed authors you might also try and get out-of-print, and used reformed material book. 

Something else I've thought of is having an interdenomination ladies/mens Bible study on site, or Boys/Girls club, something that makes the story more interactive in the local Christian community.

My $.02


----------



## Fly Caster (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Craig_
> I am not sure how much moolah you guys have...but a good idea would involve incorporating a cafe/bar...



A real honest-to-goodness bar in a Christian bookstore? Man, that would go over REALLY BIG here! I can just picture the IFB'ers GOING NUTS!!! 


Sort of a novel idea.... though I would do the coffee bar thing instead.


----------



## FrozenChosen (Dec 3, 2004)

I think a cafe would be great, with another kind of library section. I think including all kinds of classics wouldn't be a bad idea either, and that alone could make your bookstore profitable.

If you could find some kind of university or organization that would print up out of print books for you, that would be awesome. I might stop by.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 3, 2004)

That would be awesome... did you ever think of doing an online/walk-in? That way you could sell books in your store and out. I am sure you would have practically everyone on this forum at your website.  I definitely am looking for books of this nature... I cannot drive all the way to Orlando, but I would buy them online... or even mail order.  If you do open it... tell me and I will tell all the Free Presbyterians in Orlando about it .

Ever heard of Sprinkle Publications? They put out some good stuff... it is just one guy printing his own books and selling them from his home I believe. He sends out a paper every so often with descriptions of the books... nothing fancy, but it makes my dad buy books 

[Edited on 12-4-2004 by Jonathan]


----------



## Craig (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> I'm in!


Cool! You don't mind spotting me my part of the money to get it started, do you? No time to discuss, let's just  

Now that it's official, I'll PM you my addy so you can mail a check 

The key to making the bar thing go over well is by NOT marketing yourself as a Christian bookstore...Reformed people intuitively pick up on these places. Also, 


> FYI-In Grand Rapids, Michigan, 2.5 hours west of where I live there are a few large Christian books stores. All of the sell New AND Used Christian books. One is Reformed. People come from miles around to visit them, because they'll often have what others don't. If you're serious about this, as well as carrying a good selection of reformed authors you might also try and get out-of-print, and used reformed material book.


----------

